

Google boots music blogs, claiming copyright fouls - ALee
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-10451740-261.html

======
mr_eel
From a strict interpretation of the law, these blogs are violating copyright.
They are distributing copyrighted material without permission. So, really
Google in this case are doing the right thing.

However, I consider music blogs like these to be a bit of a grey area. As a
music lover I find them to be an incredible resource for discovering new
music. Indeed, I wouldn't have spent as much money on music if not for all the
fantastic stuff I'd been introduced to by downloading single mp3s from blogs.

So on one had, yes it's a violation of copyrights, but on the other; what are
the benefits? Is there some way for labels and artists to take advantage?

